
World’s Richest People Just Can’t Give Away Their Money Fast Enough - Ibethewalrus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-08-30/world-s-richest-simply-can-t-give-away-their-money-fast-enough?srnd=premium
======
anoncoward111
Some places the rich should consider donating their money, if they aren't
already:

Open-source software, so that innovators don't have to pay rent to Oracle and
Microsoft

Pressure groups, so that government is more transparent and less extortionary
of the most vulnerable members of society.

Housing reform, so that we all pay lower rent.

Local food banks and kitchens, so that families can feed other families for a
logical price.

Personal transport that doesn't result in congestion or death, like how cars
currently do.

------
SureshrajanP
Because they are money minded, but few rich peoples can.

